# Bad wrists from mucking?



## 4horses (Nov 26, 2012)

Anyone have bad wrists from too much mucking? 

I went to my primary doctor and she said I had carpal tunnel. I then went to the hand specialist and he says it is not carpal tunnel. It has been over 6 months and the pain has not gone away with rest.

The hand specialist says my pain is located over the scaphoid bone (navicular bone) and also located over the pisiform 

In case you are wondering:
Scaphoid bone - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Pisiform bone - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

I was hoping we could try injections but he wants to take a wait and see approach. 4 more weeks of splinting and no exercise. 

Any ideas? The doctor said that is not where we usually see wrist pain, as it is a bone... X rays are normal. He did not seem to know what it was... Just said keep resting it. 

I still think it is tendonitis and maybe the pain is just radiating out to the side? Honestly I don't know why he wants me to rest it more. I have been resting it and it doesn't help.


----------



## PrivatePilot (Dec 7, 2009)

4horses said:


> Anyone have bad wrists from too much mucking?
> 
> I went to my primary doctor and she said I had carpal tunnel. I then went to the hand specialist and he says it is not carpal tunnel. It has been over 6 months and the pain has not gone away with rest.


Carpal tunnel is most often caused by repetitive motion with the wrists at an unnatural angle. Typing is a major cause. I wouldn't think mucking would be a candidate for causing it, honestly. '

Moot point if that's not what the specialist says it is, anyways.

If it hasn't cleared up I'd be going back to the specialist and asking for more followup. If he/she says "tough", find another specialist.


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

I basically bowed a tendon doing it. Did some really major cleaning at a friends boarding barn that needed stripping and rebedding to do it though. Arm felt like it had bubble wrap under the skin and I thought I had broken it it Hurt so bad.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bkylem (Sep 21, 2013)

I hesitate to say I am an extremely knowledgeable mucker. , but I would equate it to any repetitious movement you may make especially with weight involved. I always shift my lifting from left to right to avoid soreness and I find adjusting my hand placement on the rack makes a difference. I just avoid using the same motion throughout the process.

Am I really discussing the fine art of removing muck ?


----------



## 4horses (Nov 26, 2012)

Cakemom- what was the rehab time on that? 

Honestly I think this is some sort of chronic tendonitis from an overuse injury. The doctor did say there is a ligament running right next to the painful area, but the question why is it hurting over the bone and not the ligament?

I'm thinking I may ask for an MRI, but time is running out as Jan 1st I start over on my deductible.


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

About 6 weeks. Some ultrasound therapy and anti-infamatory medications. But...mine is permanently affected. It's more than likely my position because I compensate for fibromyalgia weaknesses by using my body to push. Happens now when I rake, mop alot or clean stalls. I run some bio freeze on and take 800 Ibuprofen and roll on.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

